
FormGet Storage Bucket Leaks Passport Scans, Bank Details - keydutch
https://www.darkreading.com/cloud/formget-storage-bucket-leaks-passport-scans-bank-details/d/d-id/1335358
======
bifrost
Ugh, when will people learn!

